# Steelie Fishin Lures



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Pick your fav.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

jig?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

yea, no jig/mag selection?


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

rapman said:


> jig?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Dang i always miss something!!!! Then just select wet fly for the, cause thats the closest i guess.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

I never posted a poll before so I don't know if you can edit it or not. Try it, or maybe PM a moderator and they could fix it?


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Chrominator said:


> I never posted a poll before so I don't know if you can edit it or not. Try it, or maybe PM a moderator and they could fix it?


You cant fix it but they can i believe ill have to see.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown trout eggs allllll the way babyyyyyyyyy


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Poll....... (jigs) is fixed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

steelheadBob said:


> Poll....... (jigs) is fixed!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Same as the other post, my fav is which ever Bob tells me to use. Man I just realized I owe Bob alot. Thanks again Bob.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

No slot for crankbaits?


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

RiverDoc said:


> No slot for crankbaits?


Dang. Bob can you put one for cranks/spinners.s


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

BassSlayerChris said:


> Dang. Bob can you put one for cranks/spinners.s


Okie dokie................


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

steelheadBob said:


> Brown trout eggs allllll the way babyyyyyyyyy


Unfortunately those eggs come from about the foulest tasting fish you will find. Hopefully, nobody will be whacking any browns (or steelhead) just for their eggs.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

I voted streamer but my favorite is whatever they are biting on.....except bait. That is just too easy.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

jigs are THE way to go..or wooley buggers if I'm fly fishing. I dont like eggs and the whole process that has to play out to get them


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Fishermon said:


> Unfortunately those eggs come from about the foulest tasting fish you will find. Hopefully, nobody will be whacking any browns (or steelhead) just for their eggs.


One time I tried to cook one in the house,,,,,, and my old lady just about murderd me because we couldnt get the smell out of the house.... But the guy that lives below me and my mom love browns and steelhead...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

no beads??


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> no beads??


your killing me here.........


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

While we are killing you, you should offer us a submenu with options for season and temperature! :B


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Egg fly all the way.

Zippered fishes make me sad. People: If you're gonna zipper a fish, at least give the rest of the fish to someone, or take it home and cook it. As Bob said, salmonids in general taste gross but I'm sure you can choke it down so it doesn't go to waste


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Clayton said:


> Egg fly all the way.
> 
> Zippered fishes make me sad. People: If you're gonna zipper a fish, at least give the rest of the fish to someone, or take it home and cook it. As Bob said, salmonids in general taste gross but I'm sure you can choke it down so it doesn't go to waste


THAT quite possibly may be one of the very reasons why fish get zippered and left for dead....The common MISCONCEPTION that salmonids "taste gross". If they taste gross, you either never had them or don't know how to properly prepare the fish. I must admit that steelhead is one of my favorite fish to eat. If you're a fish eater, you know the texture of the steelhead is firm and flakey. A couple keys to good prep are: bleed the fish as soon as you can, eat the fish as fresh/soon as you can and use the right seasonings and methods of cooking the fish.

I make this offer to anyone here on these boards...bring me a fresh steelhead and I will prepare it for you on the grille...if it isn't one of the best fish dishes you've eaten, I will buy you a steak dinner. I'll also teach how to do it for yourself just to quit hearing how much they taste like an old leather boot!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> THAT quite possibly may be one of the very reasons why fish get zippered and left for dead....The common MISCONCEPTION that salmonids "taste gross". If they taste gross, you either never had them or don't know how to properly prepare the fish. I must admit that steelhead is one of my favorite fish to eat. If you're a fish eater, you know the texture of the steelhead is firm and flakey. A couple keys to good prep are: bleed the fish as soon as you can, eat the fish as fresh/soon as you can and use the right seasonings and methods of cooking the fish.
> 
> I make this offer to anyone here on these boards...bring me a fresh steelhead and I will prepare it for you on the grille...if it isn't one of the best fish dishes you've eaten, I will buy you a steak dinner. I'll also teach how to do it for yourself just to quit hearing how much they taste like an old leather boot!


I just might take you up on that offer!!!!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ShutUpNFish said:


> THAT quite possibly may be one of the very reasons why fish get zippered and left for dead....The common MISCONCEPTION that salmonids "taste gross". If they taste gross, you either never had them or don't know how to properly prepare the fish. I must admit that steelhead is one of my favorite fish to eat. If you're a fish eater, you know the texture of the steelhead is firm and flakey. A couple keys to good prep are: bleed the fish as soon as you can, eat the fish as fresh/soon as you can and use the right seasonings and methods of cooking the fish.
> 
> I make this offer to anyone here on these boards...bring me a fresh steelhead and I will prepare it for you on the grille...if it isn't one of the best fish dishes you've eaten, I will buy you a steak dinner. I'll also teach how to do it for yourself just to quit hearing how much they taste like an old leather boot!




I ate lots of steelhead as a kid and when it was prepared right there wasnt much difference between them and salmon. My dad raised all us kids on any available fish in the water and whatever deer he either hit or seen someone else hit. Use lots of lemon when baking them and it cuts the fishy smell and taste down a lot and they go from tasting gross to tasting pretty good. If they are smoked they are awesome , and pretty much all fish taste nearly the same when smoked. If I can get some salmon or steelhead this year its going right in the smoker...YUM!!!! I can almost taste it now


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ya I prefer smoked steelhead. It can be tasty. Put the filets in the brine overnight, then start smoking them the next day.


----------

